# Blue Steel Walk-off



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vs.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

both are acceptable , but still prefer the Who ( bit edgier )


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Good effort by Limp Bizkit... right up until an 80s Speak N Spell took over.
It also left out second half and arguably best part of the original (and if I swallow anything evil, put your finger down my throat...).

The Who gets my vote.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Who, that’s who.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

Who cares?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If nothing else Keith Moon’s playing.

But the lame ass biscuits just aren’t believable.

Daltry has way more going on and conveys the anger in the song and same with Townshend when the electric kicks in.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Player99 said:


> Who cares


wasn't that the band from Winnipeg?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Limp Bizkit? Never heard of them. I googled them....got as far as florida rap band and turned the page.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Limp Bizkit did a respectable cover. Prefer the Who version. And what is with "Who is this Lame Biscuits" God, it's like my parents saying "Who is this Rolling Stones" back in the day. Geezuz. I may be 69, but I don't suffer from fogeyitis.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> I may be 69, but I don't suffer from fogeyitis.


But, I'm trying to make fogeyitis my motto ...
was that a bottle in front of me , or a frontal lobotomy?


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

The Who. But I am a guy who just ordered new Doc Martens The Who 1460s, so I am extremely biased (and perhaps immature):


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Bizkit was Ok. The Who’s is a classic. Rogers voice...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Rozz said:


> The Who. But I am a guy who just ordered new Doc Martens The Who 1460s, so I am extremely biased (and perhaps immature):


 seriously? you bought a pair of those??

if so, that is pretty cool!

cooler than Flaccid Bisquick covering a Who song


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I liked the Bizkit version quite a bit. But the Who had to be my vote because of a few factors like growing up listening to them, playing this tune at an open mic with a buddy, and Pete Townsend. So I'm admitedly 100% biased towards the old farts.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

bolero said:


> *seriously? you bought a pair of those??*
> 
> if so, that is pretty cool!
> 
> cooler than Flaccid Bisquick covering a Who song


Absolutely.lol. I ordered 9s and they were too small so I returned them, but 10s are on the way.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

now all you need is a pair of white coveralls!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> now all you need is a pair of white coveralls!


And a scooter...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Who else?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

This was easy for me... The who...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. Easy question of the day.

Comparing a real, rock/protest band with a Monkey's-like media creation by Interscope and MTV? Yea, I'll take the original all day long.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Smoking hot deal on The Who Docs:
Dr. Martens X The Who 1460 8-Eye Boot

I am not affiliated, just passing on a great deal imo. If you sign up for their newsletter they give you $5.00 off.


----------

